# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Targeted Wifi στα 500+ μετρα. Τι εξοπλισμο αγοραζω?

## dioskouros88

Καλησπερα σας και καλως ορισα. Ηθελα μια μικρη βοηθεια λογω απειριας σχετικα με το σημα ενος wifi που θελω να πιασω στο εργοστασιο που δουλευω. Βασικα εχω περιπου μια ιδεα δεν ειμαι και τελειως newbie και ξερω οτι μπορω με αρκετη αναζητηση λογικα να βρω ολες τις πληροφοριες που θελω απλα εβαλα αυτο το τοπικ για να σιγουρευτω γιατι και λιγο παλιοτερα που εξαχνα γενικα με τα δικτυα μετα απο καποια στιγμη αρχισα να μπερδευομαι. Οποιος δεν βαριεται παρακαλω ας μου απαντησει.. thanks ;P... Λοιπον, δουλευω σαν φυλακας σε εργοστασιο οπως προανεφερα, οπου καθομαι σε ενα καμαρακι-δωματιο σε αποσταση 530~ μετρων απο ενα γραφειο οπου υπαρχει το router και μου εχει δωθει η αδεια και η προσβαση να μπω στο δικτυο αρκει να παρω τον εξοπλισμο ο οποιος χρειαζεται για να πιασω το σημα. Η ερωτηση ειναι απλη. Ποιος ειναι ο φθηνοτερος αλλα και συγχρόνως καταλληλος εξοπλισμος που πρεπει να αγορασω. Πχ μια directional οπου την στοχευω προς το γραφειο και ενα access point οπου συνδεω μετα πανω την κεραια και βαζοντας το σε repeater mode? Τοσο απλο ειναι? Φανταζομαι οχι. Δηλαδη αυτο που θελω ειναι να φερω το σημα του wifi και μεσα στο καμαρακι και να συνδεομαι ασυρματα οχι με ethernet καλωδιο. Πιστευω να εγινα κατανοητος οτιδηποτε αλλη διευκρινηση θελετε παρακαλω πειτε μου.. Και απλα να αναφερω οτι δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να εγκατασταθει οτιδηποτε απο την μερια του γραφειου με το ρουτερ αλλα μονο απο την δικια μου πλευρα. Εχω βαλει και φωτο απο τον μετρητη αποστασης του google maps. Ευχαριστω και συγνωμη για την απειρια, εχω καταλαβει οτι οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα ειστε professionals και νοιωθω σαν ψαρι στον στρατο!  :: P  :: D
factory_wifi.jpg

----------


## romias

Πολλά ντουβάρια, μάλλον αδύνατη σύνδεση δυο σημείων.

----------


## JB172

Όπως έγραψε και ο romias, από οτι φαίνεται στην εικόνα, δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή μεταξύ των 2 σημείων. Αν έχετε κοινό ρολόι της ΔΕΗ το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις ένα ζεύγος powerline και ένα access point για να καλύψεις τον χώρο σου. Αλλά και αυτό είναι αμφίβολο αν θα δουλέψει λόγω της μεγάλης απόστασης.

----------

